# LUSAC aircraft series article assistance needed



## Niceoldguy58 (Aug 30, 2018)

I need a scanned copy of the following article by Colin Owers: "Stop-Gap Fighter:The LUSAC Series". Found in *Air Enthusiast *Volume Fifty (50), May-July 1993, pp. 49-51.

I sure wish I had kept my old copies!

Thanks in advance.

AlanG


----------



## Graeme (Aug 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2018)

Nicely done Graeme


----------



## Niceoldguy58 (Sep 9, 2018)

Excellent!

Thanks one and all for the assistance.

AlanG


----------

